
Python Docs for Humans. A Public Request to Kenneth Reitz - zoboomafoo
Kenneth,<p>This is missing.<p>We have __doc__ strings.<p>We could follow Google Python Docstring format style.<p>There&#x27;s no simple way to generate a documentation.<p>Sphinx is a heavy pain for the beginner, and for the intermediate.<p>Pydoc seems the simplest to me, but its stylesheets left us in 1991.<p>Please, consider building Python Docs for Humans. :)
======
noah-kun
I developed some much improved Python docs. User-editable, with comments and
examples. Individual page for each function. Unfortunately the client I was
working on it for seemed to lose all interest in launching it. They wanted it
to be completely closed source and private, and to make a lot of money. I said
Python folks would probably not respond well to that. It's been probably 2
years. It's in React, Redux and Node.

~~~
zoboomafoo
oh, right, it should be open source! :)

